# اعضاء تستحق التكريم



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*اعضاء تستحق التكريم*











*في المنتدى اخوات وشخصيات كتيره تستحق الاحترام*

*اقلام مميزه مبدعه تحمل بين حروف كلماتها المتنقله في اقسام المنتدى الكثير*

*من المحبه والثقافه والتدين والموهبه*

*عضوتنا اللي بتشرف في تكريمها اليوم *

*برغم عدم معرفتي فيها الا اني لمست محبة الاخوه الاعضاء الها *

*وتقدير الكل واحترامهم لدرجة ان البعض بيندهلها ماما *

*مواضيعها بتشهد على اسلوبها المميز واهتمامتها الروحيه الغنيه بالحب والايمان*

*دخلت بروفيلها لحتى اتعمق بعلاقتها بالاخوه واقدر اعرف الكلام اللي المفروض ينكتب*

*لاحظت شي جذبني بشكل قوي *

*اسلوبها الرائع في الكلام مع الصغير والكبير *

*رقة وعذوبة محبتها النابعه في كلامها *

*حتى الاشكال الرمزيه اللي بتضيفها في محادثاتها اللي بتدل على روحها الشابه المرحه*

*وما بنسى كمان نصايح الام الحنونه لازم تروحو عالكنيسه ما تنسى تصلي ..... الخ*



*يمكن اللي بيعرفها عرف بحكي عن مين بدون ما اذكر اسمها *


*الاخت الغاليه اللي بتشرف في الكلام عنها وتكريمها اليوم هي *









































*



*





*اختي الحبيبه برغم عدم معرفتي بحضرتك الا اني بحب اوجهلك من قلبي تحية محبه واحترام وتقدير *




























​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*اختيار موفق فعلا
هي ملاك المنتدي السعيد وسبب فرح و ساعدة كتير
ربنا يحافظ عليكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

*أحسنتي الأختيار بالفعل

توقعت انها تكون هي من قبل ما اقري الاسم

انا بعتبرها ممتي التانيه لانها ملاك المنتدي الجميل

دايما بتسال علينا كلنا وبتهتم بكل ولادها 

مهما قلت مش هقدر اوفي حقها لانها تستاهل كل خير

ربنا يخليكي لينا وتنورينا دائما 

بس عايز اقول ان في اعضاء ايضا يستحقوا تكريم زي ممتي هابي أنجل

منهم ممتي كاندي وممتي امه

شكرا أم جورج علي أختيارك الموفق​*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يونيو 2010)

اجمل اختيار يا بسم الصليب

وبالفعل امنا الغالية هابي انجل تستحق اللقب

بتهتم بالكل ومحبتها كبيرة للجميع

ربنا يباركها ويخليها لينا

ودي حاجة بسيطة بقي مينفعش ندخل بايدينا فاضية 





​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2010)

احستنى الاختيار حبيبتى

هابى اخت جميله  ورقيقه 

وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام 

ويارب دايما منوره المنتدى 






​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

تحية اكبار وتقدير لملاك المنتدى

التى تهتم بالجميع بدون استثناء

لقد احسنتِ الاختيار بسم الصليب..

الرب يبارك مجهودك...






​

​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

حقا بسم الصليب أحسنتى الأختيار كما سبق وقالوا أخوتى 
حقيقى هابى انجل شخصيه تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام بجد شكرا ليكى وليها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

بجد مامتي ملاك المنتدي
 ومن الشخصيات اللي قابلتها علي الطبيعة 
 جميييييييييييلة اووووووووووي مامتي
 ربنا يخليكي ليا انا بس ههههههه 
 ويخليكي للناس اللي بيحبوكي
 بجد احسنتي الاختيار
 ومامتي تستاهل اكتر من كده بجد
 ونفسي بقي اشوفك قررررريب يارب​  



 
انجلش  

 


 
عربي  
وبكل اللغات 
بحبك ماااااااااااااامتي

    :36_3_9::36_3_16::36_3_16:     ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

*أستاذة هابى.... بصراحة رااااااااااااااائعة فى ردودها الروحية فى قسم المرشد الروحى...
شخصية من ردودها تحس قد ايه هى مختبرة محبة ربنا.
ربنا يباركك استاذتى هابى ويثمر خدمتك.





.
*​


----------



## Twin (3 يونيو 2010)

*اختيار موفق بالفعل ...... تستحق بشده *
*فهي ملاك بصدق ..... وعلي فكره أنا تشرفت بمعرفتها شخصياً وليا عندها أيسكريم ,,,, وحتي أسألوا مرمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

اختيارك جميل جدا يا بسم الصليب

هابي شخصية جميلة جدا

وتستحق كل حب واحترام

ربنا يخليهالنا ودايما منورانا بحضورها الجميل


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اعضاء تستحق التكريم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى أوووى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل وموضوعك الأجمل 
وحقيقى كلامك كتيييير عليا وأنا مستحقش كلامك ده 
وعلى الحب اللى شيفاه منك ومن الأعضاء مخلينى عاجزة عن التعبير 
بجد كتيييييييير عليا 
وأنا مش عارفة أقولك ايه يا بسم الصليب على كلماتك الرائعة وتصميماتك المتميزة 
وأتمنى أنى أكون أستحق محبتكم الكبيرة أوى دى 
وحقيقى محبتكم دى كنز وربنا يدينى أنى أحافظ على الكنز ده
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على ذوقك الرائع وربنا يديكى سؤال قلبك ويفرح قلبك دايما 
ودى حاجة بسيطة بقدمها لك :36_3_11:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

بصرحه هى فعلا ملاك المنتدى
ربنا يبارك حياتها ويخليها لينا كلنا لانه بجد ام لينا كلنا وفعلا تستحق كل الحب والاحترام


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

_*اكيــــــــــــــــد   ماما    هابى من اجمل وارق الشخصيا فى المنتدى*_

_*ربنا يخليها لينا كلنا   يارب*_​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى أوووى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل وموضوعك الأجمل
> وحقيقى كلامك كتيييير عليا وأنا مستحقش كلامك ده
> وعلى الحب اللى شيفاه منك ومن الأعضاء مخلينى عاجزة عن التعبير
> بجد كتيييييييير عليا
> ...



*الكلام كله ولا حاجه جنب محبتك اللي غامرا فيها المنتدى واعضائه*

*للاسف انا دايما تعابيري بتخوني لما ببقى محتاجاها *

*لكن اي كلام مهما كان هيكون قليل على حضرتك *

*ربنا يديم وجودك الغالي معانا دايما ويخليكي لاسرتك ولكل اللي بيحبوكي *

*وتفضلي آسره الكل بمحبتك *
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2010)

*هابى انجل انسانة رقيقة مميزةفعلا*
*خبرتها قى الحياة مش بتبخل على حد بيها*
*حنونة جدا ودايما هادية عكسى تمام ههه*
*مش عارف بتتعصب امتى ههههههه*
*من الشخصيات الىتحب تتكلم معاهم بدون تخفظ ورتوش*
*انا عن نفسى مزهقها قى البروفييل هههههه*
*اختيار موفق بسم الصليب با متياز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2010)

_*هابى دى ارق واجمل ملاك  فى منتدانا بجد مش كلام وانا بقى حظى حلو علشان كمان بكلمها فون  
حقيقى انا بحبها خالص ومنتظره يوم ما اقابلها علشان تكمل سعادتى بيها
ربنا يخيكى لينا يا غاليه ويحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك بولادك لانك فعلا تستاهلى كل الخير 
وربنا يعوض تعبك يا بسم الصليب *_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

اختيار موفق بالفعل
هابى انجل ام لينا كلنا ووجودها ديما بينور المنتدى
حقيقى تستحق شهاده تقدير على محبتها واسلوبها الراقى
ومحبتها الدائمه للاخرين
ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## youhnna (4 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااا بسم الصليب

للفته الطيبة دى

اختنا هابى تستحق فعلا التكريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2010)

تصميمات رائعة لانسانة اروع 

كفاية انها ماما كوبتك مرمر 

اظرف والذ شخصية عرفتها على النت فعلا 


مع نضج جميل من حوار هابى انجل الواعية 

الام الجميلة والابنة الرائعة 


اتمنى اتعرف اكتر على هابى انجل 



واسجل اعجابى بهابى وامورتها كوبتك مرمر 


وبالمرة 


تصميمات الغالية بسم الصليب


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *اختيار موفق فعلا
> هي ملاك المنتدي السعيد وسبب فرح و ساعدة كتير
> ربنا يحافظ عليكم*



*ميرسى يا ماجد على كلامك وربنا يبارك حياتك 
ومبروك على أسمك الجديد *​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أحسنتي الأختيار بالفعل
> 
> توقعت انها تكون هي من قبل ما اقري الاسم
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا أبنى الحبيب على كلامك اللى مستحقهوش 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما *​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

لان بسم الصليب وانا واحد 

ربنا يديم المحبة 

احب اهديها 

احممممممممممممممممم

مفاجاة 

هية متعودة المسكينة 
على مفاجاتى الكتيرة 

يعنى صداقتى غير تقليدية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فاليوم باهديها موضوعى 

لانى حسيت انة تكرار 

لموضوعها الجميل 

وهتفاجأ 
زيكم انى هاجى موضوعها الجميل

واشارك تحت ايدها بمنتهى الحماس 


وساقوم بالغاء الموضوع المشابه 
لكن احتراما للرد والصد 


سانقل بطريقتى هدية لها 


و
بسم الصليب احبك جدا وجدا جدا 






*عادل نسيم* 






شكرا لك











 06-06-2010, 09:30 PM   #*4* *besm alslib* 
ام جورج

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 2,009 




























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*هما بالمصري مش بيقولو ونعم ما اخترت او حاجه زي دي *

*الاخ عادل فعلا انسان يستحق الاحترام *

*وردوده ومواضيعه من احلى ما يكون *

*وكلها مميزه وفيها محبه عارمه وقدر يتميز بقسم الكتابي والروحي والعام بشكل كتير كبير*

*ده غير انه قدر يحوز على اعجاب الكل باسلوبو الراقي والمميز *


*تحيه تقدير واحترام لحضرتك الاخ الغالي *



*عادل نسيم *

















​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 09:28 PM   #*3* *+Roka_Jesus+* 
i need jesus 

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2008


المشاركات: 9,844 








مواضيع المدونة: 1





































 *رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*بجد شخصية جميلة جدا*
*متميز في ردوده *
*دايما بيشجع اي صاحب موضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميلة*
*ميرسي ياقمر*
*موضوع جميل*​




​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 09:48 PM   #*8* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_أختي بإسم الصليب 
يعجز لساني عن الشكر كل الشكر للمجهود الرائع والجميل في تعبيرك الأصيل بكلماتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك الرائع ... بالرغم إني أ‘ترف بإنني لا أستحق حرف واحد مما ذكرتيه ... بصراحة سبقت دموعي فرحي ... فتحية قلبية لك وأكرر شكرى لشخصك الكبير 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام وبإسم الصليب عليكِ وعلي مجهودك الرائع 
_


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 09:51 PM   #*10* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_أختي روكا 
لكِ الشكر علي ردك الجميل وعباراتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك المميز 
أنحني وأرفع قبعتي أمام كلماتك وعبارتك التي لا أستحق حرف منها 
فشكراً روكا كل الشكر ويباركك الرب ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام 
_


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 09:52 PM   #*11* الحق حق 
عضو فعال
















 

تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2010


المشاركات: 320 



















*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*العضو عادل نسيم
انا بحترمو اوي وبحب الشعر اللي بيكتبو في قسم الشعر
شخصيه موهوبه جدا ورائعه
احترامي لشخصك اخي العزيز
موضوع جميل اختي كالعاده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 09:59 PM   #*13* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_شكراً أختي الوقورة الحق الحق 
علي كلماتك الرقيقة وعبارتك الكبيرة التي لا أستحق حرف منها 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك دائماً في محبته
_


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 10:11 PM   #*16* *besm alslib* 
ام جورج

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 2,013 




























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل نسيم 

 







*أختي بإسم الصليب 
يعجز لساني عن الشكر كل الشكر للمجهود الرائع والجميل في تعبيرك الأصيل بكلماتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك الرائع ... بالرغم إني أ‘ترف بإنني لا أستحق حرف واحد مما ذكرتيه ... بصراحة سبقت دموعي فرحي ... فتحية قلبية لك وأكرر شكرى لشخصك الكبير 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام وبإسم الصليب عليكِ وعلي مجهودك الرائع 




*








*للامانه الكلام اللي قلتو هو اقل بكتير من اللي حضرتك تستحقه*

*لان فعلا مشاركاتك واسلوبك ارقى من اني اقدر اعبر عنهم *

*بيكفي المحبه النابعه بكل مشاركاتك عشان تكون كفيله بان نكن لحضرتك كامل الاحترام والموده*

*واحب اكرر خالص احترامي وتقديري لحضرتك *

*واتمنى ان تفضل دايما تغني المنتدى بروائع مشاركاتك اللي لا غنى عنها ابدا*
​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 10:19 PM   #*17* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_أختي الوقورة بإسم الصليب
أأكرر شكرى وإعتزازى بشخصيتك الوقورة مع تحياتي لكِ بالفرح والسعادة الدائمة مع يسوع 
_


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

​ 









 06-06-2010, 10:28 PM #*18* *+Roka_Jesus+*​









 *رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل نسيم 









*أختي روكا *


_*لكِ الشكر علي ردك الجميل وعباراتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك المميز *_


_*أنحني وأرفع قبعتي أمام كلماتك وعبارتك التي لا أستحق حرف منها *_


_*فشكراً روكا كل الشكر ويباركك الرب ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام *_


*



*









*نو استاذي*​


*حضرتك تستاهل اكتر من كده*


*ربنا يبارك مجهودك المستمر*


*ودايما منورنا بحضورك المتميز*​
​






​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 10:51 PM   #*20* *Critic* 
Unworthy

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2009


الدولة: تاءه فى الغربة....


المشاركات: 3,476 








مواضيع المدونة: 2
















 *رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*لفتة تشجيعية رائعة منك*
*احيكى*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 10:56 PM   #*21* *+Coptic+* 
يسوع فداني

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jul 2009


الدولة: Egypt


المشاركات: 6,001 




























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*طبعا مش هشكر تاني في صاحبة الموضوع لان شكرنا فيها كتير و بكده هتتغر و تسقط في الكبريا نكون عثرة ليها (بهزر طبعا)
اما اخي الغالي عادل نسيم فصعب الواحد مهما قال علية يعطية حقة في الوصف لانه فعلا شخصية جميلة جدا و محترمه جدا كل اللي اقدر اقولة له
ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

06-06-2010, 11:06 PM   #*22* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_أخي الحبيب+ COPTIC + 
أشكراً لمشاركتك الجميلة وكلماتك التي أعتز بها جداً 
بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في شخصيتك ومحبتك
_








​


----------



## twety (8 يونيو 2010)

*تستاهل كل الحب*
*بجد هابى انجل من الشخصيات الجميله قوى*
*والطيبه جدا اللى قابلناها فى حياتنا*
*واللى كان من حظى الحلو انا واختى اننا شوفناها*
*قد ايه وقتها فرحنا جدا ونفسنا تتكرر *

*برافو عليكى يا ام جوجو :**


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

​ 









 يوم أمس, 09:41 PM #*36* *happy angel*​









 *رد: اعضاء تستحق التكريم* 







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coptic man 









*اجمل اختيار يا بسم الصليب​*​



*وبالفعل امنا الغالية هابي انجل تستحق اللقب*​


*بتهتم بالكل ومحبتها كبيرة للجميع*​


*ربنا يباركها ويخليها لينا*​


*ودي حاجة بسيطة بقي مينفعش ندخل بايدينا فاضية *​


*



*​










​
*ميرسى يا أبنى الحبيب على كلامك اللى مستحقهوش *


*ميرسى على الورد الجميل*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما *​






​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

يوم أمس, 09:43 PM #*37* *happy angel* 








 *رد: اعضاء تستحق التكريم* 






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة candy shop 









*احستنى الاختيار حبيبتى​*

*هابى اخت جميله ورقيقه *​ 
*وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام *​ 
*ويارب دايما منوره المنتدى *​ 

*



*​ 







*ميرسى حبيبتى على كلامك اللى مستحقهوش *
*المنتدى منوره بيكى *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

*اهل المودة* 




حد عندة كلمة حلوة 

لنجمة الموضوع 

المسلمة المستنيرة 


*اهل المودة *



التى 


هى اهل لكل مودة فعلا 











 يوم أمس, 10:13 PM   #*40* *besm alslib* 
ام جورج

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 2,014 




























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*العضوة الغاليه اهل الموده*

*مشاركاتك فعلا كلها لطيفه وفيها موده واحترام*

*فانتي بجد من اهل الموده *

*وقدرتي تفرضي احترامك ومحبتك علينا *

*واحنا بكل حب بنوجهلك تحية حب واحترام وتقدير *




*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

*عرض أول مشاركة غير مقروءة* 
أدوات الموضوع



إبحث في الموضوع



تقييم الموضوع
















 يوم أمس, 10:15 PM   #*41* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_شكراً لكل من كتب حرف وإشترك في الموضوع 
وأكرر الشكر_


_ أ بسم الصليب_




_  علي مجهودها الكبير 
_






​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

يوم أمس, 10:23 PM   #*43* *عادل نسيم* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 2,383 

























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
_بالرغم أني لم أتعامل من قبل مع أهل المودة 
وبما إنهارقم أثنين في البرنامج أسمحوا لي أدعو لها بالتوفيق والنجاح وربنا 
معاها
_






​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

يوم أمس, 10:38 PM   #*48* *اهل المودة* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: May 2010


المشاركات: 757 



















*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*والله انا بالفعل فتحت بروفايلي بالصدفة 

واقسم لكم لا اعرف لماذا !

ومن الذ ي جعلني افتح بروفايلي لاني كنت قد خرجت من المنتدى !

انا بالفعل انصدمت 

وشكرا على كلامك الحلو كتير اختي و حبيبتي asmicheal

وعلى كلام اختي و حبيبتي besm alslib الحلو متلها

وعلى كلام اخي العزيز عادل نسيم 

يمكن والله وصل لقلبي قبل ما افتح بروفايلي!

انا عنجد مستغربة !

شكرا كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير الكم من كلامكم الحلو اللي انا ما بستاهلو ابدا ابدا 

شكرا كتير الكم 

هاد بدل فعلا على محبتكم شكرا الكم 

وانا فعلا مصدومة 

من الحادثة الغريبة هادي *


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

يوم أمس, 11:33 PM   #*51* *اهل المودة* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: May 2010


المشاركات: 757 



















*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*اختي باسم الصليب عم بدور عليكي 
بدي اشكرك جزيل الشكر حبيبتي
وكنت عم بحاول ابعتلك رسالة
لكن الظاهر انك مو مفعليته 
شكرا الك اختي العزيزة .*

*وياريت اختي العزيزة صاحبة موضوع احلى التصاميم تعذرني
انا بعرف في حركات طفولية
اعذريني اختي 
انا كنت عم بدور على اختي باسم الصليب .*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

يوم أمس, 11:36 PM   #*52* *besm alslib* 
ام جورج

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 2,016 




























*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*حبيبتي ما في شي من واجبك*

*وانا هيك هيك كنت راح ارجع مر عالموضوع واكتبلك*

*انتي فعلا فرضتي احترامك ومحبتك علينا بذوقك واسلوبك المهضوم*

*واتمنى تكون مباردتنا البسيطه عجبتك *

*وما تكوني اتهبطتي كتير يعني هههههههههههههه*

*ربي يسعدك حبيبتي ويوفقك وتفضلي دايما دلوعه ومهضومه ومحبه للكل*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

اليوم, 12:15 AM #*53* الحق حق 
عضو فعال
















 

تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2010


المشاركات: 320 



















*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 
*العضوه اهل الموده*
*عضوه محترمه اوي اوي اوي*
*واخلاق وكتيييير رقيقه*
*هي بجد فرضت احترامها باخلاقها واسلوبها الرقيق*
*انا بجد بحبها كأخت*
*بحس كأنها ملاك بريئ*
*بس بجد هي ملاك*
*ربنا يوفقك اختي اهل الموده في حياتك كلها  *
*شكرا ليكي اختي  بسم الصليب*

​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

اليوم, 12:27 AM   #*54* *اهل المودة* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: May 2010


المشاركات: 757 



















*رد: انت عضو (ة) جديد (ة) لذيذ وبنجبك كلنا* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحق حق 

 







*العضوه اهل الموده
عضوه محترمه اوي اوي اوي
واخلاق وكتيييير رقيقه
هي بجد فرضت احترامها باخلاقها واسلوبها الرقيق
انا بجد بحبها كأخت
بحس كأنها ملاك بريئ
بس بجد هي ملاك
ربنا يوفقك اختي اهل الموده في حياتك كلها
شكرا ليكي اختي بسم الصليب​*







*شكرا كتتتتتتتتتتير الك اختي و صديقتي و حبيتي الحق حق على كلامك الحلو
وانا ما بستاهل هاد الكلام 
شكرا اختي الحبيبة .*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

اليوم, 01:12 PM   #*56* *meso*sasa + Love Jesus* 
بنت الفادى

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2010


الدولة: فى قلب الملك


المشاركات: 3,263 








مواضيع المدونة: 2
















 *رد: اعضاء تستحق التكريم* 
*الاخت أهل المودة *
*أنا بصراحة متعملتش معاها كتير *
*بس واضح من اسمها *
*وطريقة ردودها انها زوق جدا وطيوبة جدا*
*ومن اهل المودة والحب والرحمة *
*جدا جدا جداااااااا*
*ربنا يحميها ويبارك خدمتها *​




​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

اليوم, 01:43 PM   #*57* *اهل المودة* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: May 2010


المشاركات: 757 



















*رد: اعضاء تستحق التكريم* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة meso*sasa + love jesus 

 







*الاخت أهل المودة 
أنا بصراحة متعملتش معاها كتير 
بس واضح من اسمها 
وطريقة ردودها انها زوق جدا وطيوبة جدا
ومن اهل المودة والحب والرحمة 
جدا جدا جداااااااا
ربنا يحميها ويبارك خدمتها ​*







*شكرا كتير اختي الحبيبة وياريت اختي نبقى على اتصال .*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

اليوم, 03:15 PM   #*59* *meso*sasa + Love Jesus* 
بنت الفادى

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2010


الدولة: فى قلب الملك


المشاركات: 3,263 








مواضيع المدونة: 2
















 *رد: اعضاء تستحق التكريم* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اهل المودة 

 







*شكرا كتير اختي الحبيبة وياريت اختي نبقى على اتصال .*








*العفوووووووووو اختى الجميلة *
*وبأذن المسيح يكون بينا تعامل يا قمر ليش لأ*
*ربنا يحميكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك يا سكررررررر* 




​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

بجد بسم الصليب مش عارفة بجد ازاي اعبرر
اترك دموعي الصادقة دمووع الفرح الممزوجة بامتنان لشخصك ولكل من دخل وعبر بكل محبة
اشكركم من القلب .....
ولكم مني كل امتنان ومحبةةة
تحيااتي لسموو شخصك
كنت عايزة احكي معاكي لكن انتي قافلة البروفايل والخاص


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

بالتمام والكمال 

6 ساعات بنتعازم بسم الصليب والغلبانة المشاغبة 

مين يكتب 
اقولها موضوعك 
تقولى لا موضوعك 

اللى بيقول مافيش صداقات فى الزمن دة 

يجيى يتعلم مننا بسم الصليب علينا 


فقسمنا البلد نصفين 



انا على الديباجة الكلامية الاولية 


وخضة المذكور (ة) المكّرم 



وبسم الصليب عليها 

الناحية الفنية 
والرد على جميع مشاركاتكم على الموضوع 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


قسمة عدل عارفة غاليتى 




ياترى 


















مين 
























*العضو *



























اللى 





























هيتكرم 



























حالا 












خمنوا بس بسرعة 





















:download:


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2010)

*انا بدى نحكى عن امى الحبيبة أمة
عن جد تستحق كل خير واحترام وتقدير
ياريت بيكون فى فرصة نحكى لها حبنا لانها جميلة بوجودة وبتجملنا بمحبتها الكيبرة

*​


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2010)

*اسف اسماشيل
انا وضعت مشاركتى ليست للتخمين
انا بلفت النظر لعضوية امنا الغالية أمة لانها بتستحق كل التكريم منا

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اسف اسماشيل
> انا وضعت مشاركتى ليست للتخمين
> انا بلفت النظر لعضوية امنا الغالية أمة لانها بتستحق كل التكريم منا
> 
> ...



*الاختين الغاليين كتير  على الكل  امه وكاندي تكريمهم هيكون في موضوع منفصل عن قريب ان شاء الله*

*اكيد استحاله ننسى مجهودهم الرائع *

*بس اشكرك كتير اخي للفت النظر*
​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

استاذة امة روحانية رائعة 
واستمتع بالفعل بقرائة كل ما يخطة الروح القدس الذى يملائها 

على صفحات المنتدى

وادخل من حين لاخر  الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية 

فقط للاستمتاع بما تكتبة استاذة امة 



لكن يوجد موضوعين لتكريم المباركين والمشرفين د /جوجو 

طبعا قبل الكل تكريم روك لهم 

بشرف الاشراف 




اعتقد هنا 


بسم الصليب اهتمت بالاعضاء الازرق 

الايجابيين 

لاننا كلنا فى منتدى عملاق مثل منتدى الكنيسة 

يشعر كان لا احد يحس بة 


ولذا كان هذا الموضوع 

طبعا بسم الصليب   تتكلم عن وجهة نظرها 


لكن هذا ما فهمتة من الموضوع 









العضو اللى هيتكرم 












خمنوا 



مين 






هساعدكم 





:download:


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

عضو مميز جدا 


قلمة مملوء حماسة واستايل مميز جدا 


اتابع جديدة بجد بشوق 

طبعا اعلق على ما يثيرنى للرد علية 


بصفة عامة 


يبدو 

ذو ثقافة عالية 
مصبوبة فى خفة دم مصرية لاذعة لذيذة 



مش هاقول ان سبب معرفتى بة 






موضوعة الشهير 

























الاخ الغالى 















والقلم المميز 


















والاستايل الفريد 































*العضو الازرق* 





























اهة 
































اوعى وشك 












*كيرو اكسبريس *







الشهير ب ‏*Kerlos-love-Jesus*










,


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

رسالة الاستدعاء 


:download:




عرض رسائل الزوار 1 إلى 10 من 59 



 
اليوم 09:33 PM
*asmicheal* 


*بجد زهقت من المنتدى دة *


*تخيل *


*مش قادرة *




*شوف بنفسك *



*فظاع *


*فظاع *


*www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2164191&postcount=55*


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2010)

*يمكن مشاركتي جت متاخره شويه 
**لكن مهما قولت مش هلاقي كلام اقوله ولا اوفيها حقها
**بس حابه اقول انه هابي فعلا تستحق كل تقدير وكل احترام
**لانها احن ام وغاليه بجد
**وبتحب الجميع من قلبها 
**ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا حبيبتي **
ياحن واطيب قلب*​


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ الغالي كيرلس *

*حضرتك فعلا بتغني المنتدى بمواضيعك المميزه وردودك الغنيه والقيمه*

*بحب اتابع مشاركاتك في القسم الاسلامي والكتابي خصوصا*

*بجد اخي حضرتك تستحق الاحترام والتقدير*



















*( بعتذر منك اخي اني ما وفيتك حقك بالكلام بس للامانه حاسه حالي شوي مشوشه ومش عارفه ركز*

*بس ما حبيت تروح علي فرصة تكريمك لاوجهلك احترامي وتقديري )*


​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2010)

*العضو الغالي كيرلس
من الاعضاء النشيطه والمحترمه اوي
ودايما مواضيعو ليها نكهه خاصة بتضيف روح جميله للمنتدى
ده غير ذكاؤو اللي بيميزو كتير 
وده بيبان من طريقة كتابتو وردودو
تقديري واحترامي لشخصك
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 يونيو 2010)

_أخي كيرلس
بكل الحب أشكر أسلوبك المميز في كتابة المواضيع بل وفي إختيارها توضيحاتك جميلة وشيقة 
يباركك الرب دائماً ويعطيك نشاط روحي غير عادى لكي ما تمتعنا دائماً 
نعمة المسيح وبركته تشمل كل كتاباتك يحفظك ويحميك ويعوض تعبك 30 ، 60 ، 100
_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

*دة بأة على اساس اني استاهل كل الكلام دة يعني ولا اية ؟؟*
*هههههههه*

*شكرا ليكوا جميعا*
*شكرا ا/ اسمايشل*
*تأملاتك تدهشني دائما*
*بتجمعي بين الفصحى والعامية بطريقة انا مستغربها*
*حاولت اقلدك كذا مرة معرفتش*
*يمكن انتي متاخديش بالك من انك بتعملي كدة*
*ههههههه*

*شكرا ا/ بسم الصليب*
*ذوق عالي جدا في كل شيئ تصنعه يداكِ الكريمة*
*سواء كان تصميمات روعه*
*او كتابات ومساجلات تبهرني*

*شكرا اختي : الحق حق*
*مبروك على حضرتك الشهادة انهاردة*
*ومبروك الخلاص *
*مجاملتك جميلة لا استحقها*

*استاذي الأستاذ عادل اشكرك على كل حرف في مشاركتك الجميلة*
*حضرتك من اصحاب الذوق الرفيع في كتاباتك وحتى في ردودك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

_*اختيار موفق فعلا
شخصيه موهوبه جدا ورائعه
احترامي لشخصك اخي العزيز
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك دائماً في محبته
*_


----------



## *koki* (10 يونيو 2010)

اجابه صحيحه 10 على 10
فعلا انا بحبها جدااااااا وياريت اتعلم منها
اينعم معرفهاش اوووى بس بحبها


----------

